

Simple and free currency JSON API - joshuahornby
https://github.com/joshhornby/currency-api

======
BMarkmann
So, from what I'm looking at, it's returning a JSON list of items from the
database (using ActiveRecord). Is it assumed you've prepopulated the exchange
rate list yourself, or am I missing where it's getting this data from some
external source?

